# Need help making my decision!!!



## Piper1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello
I have been offered a job that will pay 17000dhs per month ( including car allowance). The employer will be paying for a furnished apartment close to work. The area is the New Dubai Marina, is this a nice area? I am 24 and will be moving alone. I am signing at 2 year contract so I want to make sure I will enjoy it there. Any advice anyone can give me on the area or if they think a 24 single female would enjoy Dubai would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

There is a seperate section just for Dubai people, which is what I use usually. You can go on there sand ask about other peoples salary packages. Also, there are regular meetups on Thursday nights for drinks which are fun. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Marina is ok, one of the most popular places for expats to live. All high rise apartments though but not far from shops, restaurants etc.

As for enjoyment, it depends what you like doing. Two points I will make though, are you going to giving up a decent job in your own country and is your salary going to be good enough for you to save what would be a decent amount in your own country after 2-3 years? 

If it's either yes to the first one and no to the second I wouldn't bother coming here.


----------



## Piper1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your responses! They are very helpful.. and yes I am going to be giving up a decent job here.. But I am obviously not very happy at my current job and looking for a change. After doing my research on Dubai, it just looks like such a beautiful and interesting place and I would love to meet people from all over the world. I assume alot of people go there for work, so it is fairly easy to meet new people? 
Any other comments on the new Marina area or Jumeirah would be a great help! thanks


----------



## Piper1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> There is a seperate section just for Dubai people, which is what I use usually. You can go on there sand ask about other peoples salary packages. Also, there are regular meetups on Thursday nights for drinks which are fun. Good luck with everything.


Where is this section that I could ask people from Dubai?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Piper1 said:


> ... After doing my research on Dubai, it just looks like such a beautiful and interesting place and I would love to meet people from all over the world. I assume alot of people go there for work, so it is fairly easy to meet new people?
> Any other comments on the new Marina area or Jumeirah would be a great help! thanks


Lol!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your post appears to have been moved to the dubai section...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You probly have more chances of diversity and being in a multicultural envirnonment in canada then what you will experience in dubai. This place is multinational but not multicultural. It can be a bit more multicultural but you will have to try to meet people from different walks of life to submerse yourself in it. Dubai marina you are just going to get mostly brits or people who enjoy the western lifestyle overall.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Marina is a decent place but you might want to confirm exactly WHERE in marina or which building or if you get to select a place yourself then what will be your budget. There are good and bad places even in the Marina so this is fairly important.

Depending on the kind of life style you are looking for 17k should be decent. If you go through this forum, you will get a general idea of what things cost eg: car, insurance, utilities, TV, internet. Keep in mind this place can be fairly expensive if you want to go out regularly eg: drinks, dinners, water activities etc. 

My advice would be to do a high level cost estimate of what you'll be spending here and what kind of life style you are looking for while in Dubai.

GL.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I could not help noticing ...you mentioned you are giving up a good job and looking for a change and you think Dubai is the place ?

I would advise caution. At your work in Canada, do you have the option to take a leave of absence ? Not all employers offer that, but if you can; it would be the best way I think.

Dubai is not a bed of roses, I don't want to sound negative, but there is hardship here in the UAE and if nobody told you that you should factor it. There are cultural differences and you might get shocked.

On the other hand, if you are taking these two years just to relax and enjoy as much as you can and provided that you do not get upset with work, weather and some cultural differences a..then I think yeah you 've got two great years ahead.

Did the company already pick the place for you or Can you pick it ? Give them a call and tell them you would like to stay in a hotel and look for something of your liking ...

There are lots of places to go in the UAE, tons of bars, dance clubs..among other things and of course endless malls lol

Whereabouts from Canada are you?


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Do it but be careful.
Make sure you're an adaptable creature tolerant of differenced in culture and of doing things.
If you're expecting same thing, different city, It's the middle east.
Let me say that again, this is the middle east.
You're not moving to vancouver or austin.
Make sure you're expecting some enormous differences.

National News, Women - watch what you wear | 7DAYS


----------



## Piper1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am currently in a city just outside Toronto. They actually sent the contract and it just said furnished apartment provided by employer. I had to inquire exactly what area it is in... I found out it is a studio flat in the new marina... I am hoping to get a one bedroom atleast.. We'll see!
The culture change I don't think will bother me, and I enjoy hot weather. Thanks for all the tips and ideas and I will definatly be asking more questions about the apartment. I'm a dental hygienist so the job is going to similar to a job here. I will have to look into bringing money back to Canada... hopefully I will be able to save something and still be able to enjoy myself and experience Dubai. 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

You are being ripped off if you are a qualified dental hygienist!!! Do a check on GrapeShisha


----------

